# new baby!!!



## tandy28 (Jul 26, 2013)

Surprised this afternoon with another new baby girl!!! That's 4 girls and a boy. This was a first for my nanny and she showed no signs of labor no discharge or anything got home this afternoon and there she was.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Aww congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats ! Gotta love those girl that surprise us


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Love the coloring congrats


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations! Always good to hear about the easy kiddings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, how cute


----------



## kris2you (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats, she is adorable


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh so cute!!!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Very cute! Nigerian Dwarf or Pygmy?


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Super cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats..she is adorable


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations! Hi i have two new born baby does full anglo nubian, i am very proud of them, does anyone know if i have to give them any medications so that they dont get sick in the future but to be easy to get the medications from nz, also i am sick and tired of not knowing how to get my goats registered in nz,can anyone tell me how to register my goats in nz. thanks. here are some pics of the does


----------



## tandy28 (Jul 26, 2013)

Full pygmy


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

So cute !!


----------

